# Are there jobs for teaching english as a foreign language in Andalucia??!!



## KerryG (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you tell me we are looking at relocating and wanted to find job options are there requirements for teaching English as a foreign language in Andalucia or surrounding areas!

Thanks in advance 

Kerry


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

KerryG said:


> Can you tell me we are looking at relocating and wanted to find job options are there requirements for teaching English as a foreign language in Andalucia or surrounding areas!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Kerry


I have not seen many jobs for EFL teachers in that area and most there require a TEFL certificate with 2-3 years of experiance and very good Spanish. Also look into getting a business TEFL cert plus a Grammar cert, It will initially cost a lot to get all of these certificates but it will be worth it! 

Hope this helps

Emma


----------



## KerryG (Nov 4, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> I have not seen many jobs for EFL teachers in that area and most there require a TEFL certificate with 2-3 years of experiance and very good Spanish. Also look into getting a business TEFL cert plus a Grammar cert, It will initially cost a lot to get all of these certificates but it will be worth it!
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Emma


Thanks Emma will look at that!


----------

